# New Colnago gruppo???



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

Looking at a new CX-1 But the store only had one with the 7900 Dura 
Ace , to be honest I only wanted Campy record/ chorus but test ride was impressive for the Dura ace stuff I have not tried a 11 speed campy group yet., any feed back on these two groups that is the Dura Ace 7900 vs Campy 11 speed. just curious.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Record > Dura Ace 

I think that about covers it


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Dura Ace and Record/Super Record are all marvellous groups. As is SRAM Red.

*DA pros:*
Compability. Any 10 speed Shimano or SRAM rear wheel will fit. And there's the Campagnolo 11 con: Only 11 speed rear wheels will fit.

*Campagnolo pros:*
One cog more for wider or closer gears.
Faster big/small ring transitions since it's possible to shift 5 cogs smaller in one thumb throw. A normal big to small ring shift takes three or four right index finger taps with Shimano. Not every rider appreciate this, though. It's a thing you miss only if you come from top of the line Campagnolo I guess.

---

^A pretty damn well balanced writup from a Campagnolo guy, I must say. Patting my own back now.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ this

All high end groups are excellent quality and will exceed your needs.

From the romantic side of things you could say that 

Campy is preferred by the "Italian pure" and the most traditional types.
Dura Ace is preferred by the Pro Racing fans ( Mapei and Rabobank were on DA Colnagos ) 
SRAM Red goes better on Specialized/Scott/Treks but would also work

Pick the one you like and ride it hard.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Personally....I'm a Campag only guy, but you must pick what is right for you.


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

Campagnolo is better but......you'll probably end up spending a little more. It all comes down to the importance you place on your drivetrain. There are no bad choices here.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Campag only for me especially on a 'nago .....


----------

